# Horses and MRSA: Rant & Question



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I haven't experienced it with horses, but I have with dogs. So I know it can transfer with them. I would be hesitant around horses, or really anyone for that matter that now. I'm sorry its a rough time for you, and what horrible timing with getting a horse.  Get better!


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks, Pepper. That's pretty much the plan until my doctor says I'm not contagious anymore. I've been working on preparing some of his tack (with freshly washed hands, of course!) to distract myself a bit. It's certainly helping my morale! Hopefully the healing process won't take forever.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Theye have a medical talk show in my area and they just happend to be talking about MRSA,,, the Dr on show basically said individuals arnt really vectors for MRSA, the bacteria is just around, I probably have it on me, you could get it from shaking my hand then rubbing your leg near a small scrape, You may have it living on your Tshirt,, Its pretty common bacteria. I wouldnt worry about "Giving" it to your horse. The horse most likely already has some of the bacteria on him. But his healthy immune system is keeping it in check.

MRSA infections seem to happen with immune deficient people, or if it gets a jump start introduction into an open wound, but the bacteria is already there usually.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Joe, I know it's almost everywhere, but my main concern is the horses that are sick. There's a cold going around the barn so I'm mainly concerned about getting those horses sick (though I don't really know if I can) until that whole thing runs its course. I'd be particularly worried that Sock would get the cold and I wouldn't be able to see him for a few days, not to mention that during that time he'd be quarantined in his stall.  Don't know if he'd care much since the sick horses don't seem to be energetic in the least but I'd hate to think of my boy lonely in some of his first days at the barn!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like you said, MRSA is already everywhere. We all carry the bacteria on our skin all the time. Likely the only reason that you got it is because you are immunocompromised. So long as you keep the lesions bandaged and thoroughly wash your hands afterward with hot water and antibacterial soap, then the risk of infecting something/one else is minimal. I wouldn't avoid trips to the barn because of it, just make sure to take proper precautions.

I hope you heal up quickly and don't have any more problems. Illness and infections on someone who takes immunosuppressants are always scary.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks, smrobs. At any rate, I'm going to visit Sock at his current home in Ceres on my way back to the bay area from Fresno. His former owners (I own him, he just hasn't moved in yet) are being very gracious about keeping him with then until I can arrange things and get healthy!

Fortunately the immunosuppresants I'm on now aren't too strong, just enough to prevent flare ups. Thank god they aren't stronger or I might be in a much more dire situation!


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm a nurse, if your MRSA is just in the wound, not pulmonary based, you should not have to worry about passing on the infection, if you practice good hand washing. Keep wound covered when out and about, and WASH YOUR HANDS! Not just the antibacterial gels. You will not be contagious, unless your have MRSA in your lungs, then you can pass it on by casual contact. 

Good luck. I understand, I have Rheumatoid Arthritis, and those immunosuppresants don't make our lives easy!


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Nuisance, it's wound based definitely. Thanks so much for letting me know! How do you get it in your lungs??? I know you can get it in any part of your body but I have bad lungs already so it'd be great to know how to avoid that! D:

Ah, I'm just a medical mess... haha


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

2BigReds said:


> Nuisance, it's wound based definitely. Thanks so much for letting me know! How do you get it in your lungs??? I know you can get it in any part of your body but I have bad lungs already so it'd be great to know how to avoid that! D:
> 
> Ah, I'm just a medical mess... haha


Some people with horrible lung diseases, or infections, can be prone to having MRSA infections in their lungs. They are placed in isolation in the hospital, gloves, mask, gown..the whole bit.

Good luck.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

nuisance said:


> Some people with horrible lung diseases, or infections, can be prone to having MRSA infections in their lungs. They are placed in isolation in the hospital, gloves, mask, gown..the whole bit.
> 
> Good luck.


Yeesh. I have mild asthma and had pneumonia about a year and a half ago. I'll try to avoid that! D:


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is a really great and short article on your question
http://www.vetmed.ufl.edu/extension/documents/MRSAandHorses.pdf

I know at school a few semesters ago a guy on the mens soccer team had MRSA and he was quarantined and the gym was shut down for a good scrub down. It all depends on the type of MRSA it is and how it can be contacted. Good luck with everything and feel better.


----------

